# 09 A6 crooked headlight



## rykai (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, might be a longshot but I'm hoping someone might be able to give me some insight about a crooked headlight that's on a 09 a6 I'm looking to buy. 

Here is a photo of the headlight:
http://imgur.com/yVIlr2R

you can see how the headlight is slight crooked where it sits and creates a little gap, particularly noticeable at the back/top corner. 

Could anyone provide a little insight as to how much of a headache this will be to fix?

I've looked for some diagrams on the headlight assembly and how it's mounted onto the car. Housing is plastic so either the housing is broken and not fully mounted or whatever it's mounted to is bent? I'm not totally sure as I've never worked on one first hand. 

If anyone has some thoughts about how deep the waters go on fixing this, I'd really appreciate it. 

thank you


----------

